# Names for Grandma/Nanny



## Rachiebaby24

My mum hates the word Granny/ Grandma and Nanny and wants make up her own name for LO to call her...

Anyone else call their Nan's something different??


----------



## MummyJade

I am stuck on this 1 2! my mum says it makes her feel old!! and said the baby can call her Auntie Debbie!!
We r still thinking, But my dad will be called Tamps as thats what i have always called my dads dad. 

Good luck and have to let us know if you get any ideas x


----------



## brownhairedmom

My baby will be calling my mother Nana and my dad will probably be Granda


----------



## lorrilou

my kids call my mum "mom-ma" and my granda gets called pop


----------



## Becky

I posted a thread like this a few weeks ago!! 

Since then my mum has said she doesnt want to be called nan or grandma and wants something completly different, god knows what though!!

x


----------



## enigma

My parents were so much easier, the fact that i was the last to start having kids helped also, as they already had established names.
My mum is nana and my dad is grangran (due to the eldest nephew calling him grangran instead of grandad).
I wouldent know what else they could call them.


----------



## louisaL

oh god i got to tell you this story

when my sister had her first (my parents first grandchild) my mum decided she would like to be called granny so we went around saying give granny kiss etc so she would be familiar with it. when she was about 10months old she started saying BARDIE just to my mum! we have no idea where she got this 'name' from but since then my mum has been known as Bardie by niece and now my nephew and has really taken to it.


----------



## Hevz

I call mine Nanna and that's what the kids call theirs. Hubby's nieces call his Mum "Mems"....dunno why though:dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

My mum didn't want to be called "Nanny" when I was pregnant with my daughter but as much as we tried to get her to call her Granny she always pronounced it Nanny so it stuck!
So this one will call my mum "Nanny" my Dad "Grandad"
Oh's mum will be "Gran" as that's what her other grandaughter calls her and if his Dad was still alive he would be "Pop"


----------



## Blob

Think my mum will be Gran and my dad Grandpa and my OH Grandma and Grandpa cos thats what i did :shrug: I wanted to find different names but they just sound weird really :(


----------



## DonnaBallona

My sister calls my nan 'more-nanny' as she had two nannies when she was small and so she could distinguish that she had two Grandma's. . .:baby:

What about dad-dad instead of Grandad or something?? 

We plan to call ours nana/pops :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

We tried to get my MIL to find another name (my mom has a lot of grandchildren and has been grandma for as long as I can remember). The name she came up with (they are Chinese) is Ah-Ma (not spelled that way but that's how it sounds) Needless to say I'm putting my foot down on that one.....way to close to mama


----------



## sam*~*louize

I call mine Granny and Grampa. Welsh versions are Nain (f), Taid (m), Nainy, Taidy


----------



## polo_princess

Oh gosh im not going to even attempt to try something different, it'll either be granny or nanny


----------



## Anja

My mum is Grandy....her choice as she didnt like all the traditional names....said it made her feel old! My dad, who is no longer with us, is known as Pops


----------



## pinkmac85

My parents want to be called Nan and Pops and my inlaws want to be called something a little different..lol..father in law wants to be called "ace" or "noknee". He wants ace because hes always dreamed of having his name be ace lol and his niece couldnt say Norman when she was little so she said noknee (like No knee loL) and my mother in law wants to be called either: gma, mimi, grammalee or memaw lol! Yes I know..odd! haha


----------



## Blah11

Oh i don't know but my grandmother hates nana so she's getting called geegee!


----------



## zowiey

My husbands family are Polish, so his mum will be Babcia (it's prounounced Babcha!! I think!!) I think thats quite nice!!


----------



## alice&bump

my mum refuses to be called nana, actually she refuses to be called mum, my birthday cards are always off mummy and dad! the suggestions she came up with were gross-mutti (german) and my sister came up with G-ma! i think she's either gona be grandmother or granny. her choice even tho it makes her sound well old and theres no way a kids gona be able to say grandmother! dad's gona be grandad

MIL's gona be nana and FIL nanou (sp?) thats what their other grandkids already call them


----------



## squirrelmum

If grandad is pops what about poppy for granny?


----------



## xXDonnaXx

My mum wants to be called 'Nanna' - My OH's mum wants to be called 'Grandma'

My dad will be called 'Grandad' - My OH hasn't got a dad, so she'll just have my dad as a grandad.

:D


----------



## Fossey

I have to like think of five names as I have my mum and dad they probably will be Nanny and Grandad, then DH dad who will be grandpa then i have a step mum and dad and I want them to be different as my mum isn't keen on my step mum being called the same as her, so unfair for my step dad to be the same as my dad lol geees nightmare


----------



## Hevz

Fossey said:


> I have to like think of five names as I have my mum and dad they probably will be Nanny and Grandad, then DH dad who will be grandpa then i have a step mum and dad and I want them to be different as my mum isn't keen on my step mum being called the same as her, so unfair for my step dad to be the same as my dad lol geees nightmare


A couple of other people have suggested "pop" or grandpa as opposed to grandad....at least it's not the same eh?:hugs:


----------



## Jem

My mum and dad are Nana and Papa and my in-laws are Nanny and Grandpa. My dad didn't want to be grandad or anything and was adament he'd be known as Papa hence why he's known as that! My friends mum insists on being Mammar which I thought would be too confusing for my friends little boy as it sounds like mama but he's fine with it and even pronounces it saying the "r" on the end! x


----------



## cherylanne

Grace's Great-Gran is in a wheelchair and Grace has always called her Pram-Gran. I presume because it looks like a pram. Me and OH were mortified at first thinking it would offend her, but she loves it. It's a personal name Grace has chosen for her apparently.


----------



## HkLiz

My mom is Mamaw to the boys, and Hubby's mom is punkin. When we first got together the boys were 11 months, and 2. And his mom always would call the boys punkins. So eventually they started calling her that, and it's stuck.


----------



## WelshGirl

Between me & my OH, we only have my Dad & Step-mum.

My Dad will be Bampy (that's what we used to call his Dad) and my Step-Mum will be Nain (welsh word for nan/nanna).


----------



## x-amy-x

My OHs mum has decided she wants to be called Bubbe! Its Yiddish for grandma... she is so strange

xx


----------



## mBLACK

I call my grandmother "kookum" (pronounced koo-kum; exactly as it's spelled). It's ojibwe for grandma


----------



## missjacey44

My mum didnt want to be called granny or nanny, but has decided it will be nanny or nan because that sounds less old than granny!! I used to call my grandad.. Johndad because his name was John and i got so confused why i was the only one calling him grandad and everybody else calling him John that oneday i started calling him Johndad and it stuck and all the other granchildren after me called him the same!


----------

